# Spots and Slots Redfish Tournament



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

The 2nd Annual Spots and Slots Redfish Tournament will be held April 30 at Flounders on Pensacola Beach. There are no scales involved, you'll be fishing for the redfish with the most spots and longest up to 27 inches. You can also team up with anyone whether their on your boat or not. Fishing from boats, bridges, piers, beaches, kayak is all allowed. For more details and rules check out the website at www.spotsandslots.com


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

*Fishing Fun*

:thumbup:Sounds like my kind of fun!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Going to be a blast !!!!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Dawna and I are really excited about this one!!!! We'll see you guys friday night!!!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Tournament is tomorrow, anglers social is tonight at 6 p.m. at Flounders.


----------

